# Hedgie Birthday Cake



## olamina (Dec 1, 2009)

My girls both wanted a Hedgehog birthday cake for their party. So my hubby came up with this!










We got them both a boy and a girl hedgie for X-mas hence the blue and pink


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice job on the cakes, they are really great


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

What a nice looking cake  let's eat :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That cake is adorable. Good job!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

I want one  
How great!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a beautiful cake! How did I miss my party invitation?????????????


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

When is he gonna' make me MY hedgie-cake?

Super cute!!!! I think it is almost too cute to eat!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

my birthday is in March...can I place my order for one now???


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Awww That cake is sooo cute!!!!
I saw yours and it reminded me of the hedgie cake my sister made for my birthday last year as a surprise. The best part is that she made this MONTHS before I'd even decided to get a hedgie of my own (though I've been fascinated forever!). Sisters know best!!  <3 Reese's peanut butter cup quills, candy necklace eyes, coconut grass and swedish fish nose~ YUM!! I even brought it camping with me so that I could enjoy it while I was away for my b-day! :lol: :lol:

~Melissa


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love that Bday cake Mel, your sis did a great job on it. It is soo cute and looks very yummy too (of course Im a big reese's fan so I might be biased lol )


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep, Reese's are the best. Great looking cake.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Completely agreed Nancy. Whoever thought to mix Peanut Butter and Chocolate is a god in my book! :lol: :lol: 

I love these cakes! I am hoping to get someone to make me a hedgie cake one time in my life... (shouldn't rely on the hubby then... pfffft  )


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Im now starving and craving cake! They are great, and the idea of using reese's is brilliant. I love them too and can eat them till im sick, but they are expensive over here.

Any donations of reese's to a poor english girl are always welcom?! :lol:


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

Those cakes are great! Has anybody seen the hedgie shaped cake pan? I saw one forever ago advertised on a UK site. Wish I had gotten one.


----------



## sillybowtie (Oct 6, 2008)

In November I had a hedgie birthday cake and she used a football pan to make it. For the quills she had a piping tip that was grass looking (multiple tubes). I have a reverse pinto and she even put his black spot on his back.









I have more pictures but not on this computer. If you want I can post more.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That cake is adorable. Everyone is so creative.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my goodness How cute! Lizard Girl should have a cake contest!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

These cakes are all sooo cute! I wouldn't have the heart to eat them! :lol:


----------



## hello_bunny (Jan 13, 2010)

What a talented hubby you have there! So adorable!


----------



## JennyBeans (Jan 14, 2010)

I think I will attempt a hedgie cake tonight


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Yum! And adorable too.


----------

